

Why basecamp isn't my home.  - cangrande

I've been using 37 signal's basecamp during the last few years, and I've become quite frustrated with their product; I'll explain why:<p>1. Basecamp cannot handle email: emails are action items with follow ups and assignments, not timestamped events that can simply be recorded.<p>2. Projects are constantly changing: I will add several documents to any given project, and update them constantly, basecamp does not reflect that dynamic nature, there is no versioning.<p>3. Bad 3rd party application support: I would like to integrate my basecamp account into Gmail - then I could update project documents from my email.<p>4. No (decent) desktop integration: One of the biggest inconveniences of basecamp, is that I have to stay logged into a web application the whole. That's fine if you have Internet (and mostly I do) but on the occasion that I do not - train, plane, automobile; I'd like to be able to know I have a desktop client that could store the data and then push updates to the cloud when I am. And crucially access any documents that I may not have saved to my hard drive.<p>What myself and others are looking for is a true bridge between tasks and email. If email continues to be the main form of communication in the workplace, then it needs to work more closely with task and project management software.<p>I want a solution to my over filled inbox and my ongoing daily issues with projects and tasks, all in one; because, if email is critical to my work day, then making sure I have a consolidated list of tasks and projects where I can easily see what's going on is what I need!<p>Any one have any words of wisdom, or comments?
======
fr0man
Have you tried Google Wave + some of its gadgets? I've had moderate success
with it, though not with the type of usage you're talking about. I believe it
works with Gears to give you offline access. FWIW I didn't like Basecamp at
all either.

------
amk
I had a very tiring time with basecamp with my previous employer. I don't
think basecamp is suited for projects related to programming and development.
And it's so simple.

~~~
cangrande
That's interesting - do you think there are others that are better suited?

~~~
amk
I feel tools like trac are better for programming related projects. Some
people think its too complicated. Maybe there is a better tool out there.

~~~
cangrande
Thanks - I'll check it out.

------
fjabre
We're working on something very related to what you're asking for. Will have a
prototype up in about 1 month. Email me if you're interested in a beta code.

------
Kirvy
I agree with the desktop integration part. Is it just me or is everyone
expecting some kind of desktop integration for web applications nowadays?

~~~
cangrande
I agree, it is coming up a lot. I think it's because, when I'm working; in the
same way skype, IM, and email are on my desktop so should a productivity tool.

